

U.S. weighs lethal strike against American citizen - smacktoward
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/us-weighs-lethal-strike-against-american-citizen/2014/02/10/24bc47ac-9268-11e3-b46a-5a3d0d2130da_story.html

======
valarauca1
You stop being a US citizen if you declare allegiance with, or gain officer
ship with a non-US government (unless you are granted dual citizenship)
(especially one seen as enemy).

8 U.S. Code § 1481
[http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/8/1481](http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/8/1481)

~~~
dalke
Those are clauses under "voluntarily performing any of the following acts
_with the intention of relinquishing United States nationality_ ".

That specific clause says "the armed forces of a foreign state" \- who is the
foreign state here?

As a minor quibble, it's not "gain officership" but "entering, or serving in".
Otherwise, enemy X could declare that you are an officer, with no ability on
your part to decline.

